# lost GoPro in Granite



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey, Were you with the Santas? 2 in a raft and 1 in a kayak? 
If so, I got your flip on video. Ill post when I can.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

wait... you got video of santa claus flipping in granite?!?! 
c'mon man!! post that shit!!!


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes there were 5 of us total 4 of the guys with me were white haired. They were in a gray and red Riken and a green Aire cat. That would be incrediable id you found it.


----------



## usualrafting (Jan 11, 2009)

*santa flipping*

Did you post the video of Granite Santa flip video,and what site?


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Just think as the river ebbs and flows with flush releases it will make it's way down to Lake Mead where it will be encased in mud which will begin the process of turning it into rock. At some time in the distant future archaeologists may unearth this rare find and declare it must have been some sort of talisman from some tribe that lived in the canyons of the what was then a desert.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not sure I see the posted video? How do I get to it?


----------

